# members for potential publication



## aidanjones (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi,

I am a graphic designer currently living in Bristol. After finding this site I was inspired into thinking that if the members of the forum wanted it to happen, a wonderful publication could be created using the amazing photographs that people have taken. Im creating this post to see whether there would be any interest in creating some form of publication, be it a book, an annual, or an online publication?

Aidan


----------



## stevejd (Jan 2, 2013)

sounds a good idea, a best photos of the year compendium maybe, but how much, where do the proceeds go?


----------



## krela (Jan 6, 2013)

Just as a FYI for mods and other people, Aidan discussed this with me via email and I said he could post asking if anyone would be interested. His original idea was to make it a Derelict Places sponsored book, but I'm not too keen on that kind of publicity or the work involved, so it would just be a venture between anyone who wants to be involved now.

I think there would be lots of problems to overcome for it to happen though! Not least the cost involved and ways of selling it.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 6, 2013)

I kinda like the idea of this, and certainly wouldnt mind any of my photos being used - if you think they are good enough? Feel free to seach my threads and have a look...


----------



## rambling rose (Jan 6, 2013)

Doesn't need to be exclusive to Derelict Places there are plenty of similar sites on the net. All you need to do is pay the photographers royalties for their photos, as you would for a stock photo from any Photo Bank of stock photos. There seems to be plenty of historic pictures of derelict properties now gone and re-developed on this site and other urban decay sites.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 6, 2013)

I like this idea - there are by no means enough UE publications out there! I've got about 5, and IMO they're the only ones which cover many aspects of UE worth having...

I think if there is a significant contribution from this forum, a donation should be made to DP, as it is a great resource and isn't covered in adverts!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 6, 2013)

krela said:


> Just as a FYI for mods and other people, Aidan discussed this with me via email and I said he could post asking if anyone would be interested



ah, no probs, I assumed the OP was just after our photos to make some money, hence I deleted original threads!


----------



## aidanjones (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi, apologies for the late response, I was accidentally blocked as a mod didn't realise I had spoken to 'krela'. In terms of costs problems, I don't see this being an issue, to start with this can be an online publication, which people will be able to look at for free. With the option of purchasing a physical copy. In terms of this being a project to make money, I don't see that. I feel this project would have to be a collective effort from people passionate and willing to share their work for free, all photographers would be credited. So, I envisage anyone buying a copy would literally be covering the printing and posting costs. I'm not looking to make and money from this project, I'm a reasonably young designer, and I would enjoy the opportunity to work on this type of project.


----------



## aidanjones (Jan 6, 2013)

I am also confident in producing a beautiful looking publication, which could hopefully be enjoyed by anyone involved in it, and who knows? Other people could stumble upon it and find that this could be a hobby they are interested in.


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 6, 2013)

good idea but my photos are crap!


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 6, 2013)

Interested, that is if you can use my photos! 

L x


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jan 6, 2013)

Will this lead to music videos nxt?


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 6, 2013)

As a photographer with a professional background, I have to say that I am always interested in pushing work out. Who wouldn't be? There is an aspect that has been overlooked within these comments......

Those who take images of models who wish to market their work, have to have a "model Release". This covers any problems such as terms and conditions. I am sure you are all well aware of this and "teaching Granny to suck eggs", spings to mind. What I am getting at is that there is also a similar need for* Property Release* too. Not all the images we see are with the owners concent and sometimes it can cause distress to those who own the sites as well have learnt fairly recently. 

This will no doubt open many cans of worms and could end up with legal implications too.

Before anyone comes back, I would like to point out that these are just my views on the matter and I am not up on such legalities. So I stand corrected if there is anyone who has more information or if I have not quite hit the nail on the head.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jan 6, 2013)

aidanjones said:


> I feel this project would have to be a collective effort from people passionate and willing to share their work for free, all photographers would be credited.



Awesome, credits pay the bills.

M


----------



## DamnedBuster (Jan 6, 2013)

Alternatively:

http://www.blurb.co.uk/


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah I'm up for it

I only take pics for the lulz but if any of my pics make the cut is there any chance of a copy of the publication for free?


----------



## Bones out (Jan 6, 2013)

aidanjones said:


> I am also confident in producing a beautiful looking publication, which could hopefully be enjoyed by anyone involved in it, and who knows? Other people could stumble upon it and find that this could be a hobby they are interested in.



Humm, goodies and ebay spring to mind ...... 

I too would like to see more art out there from dereliction and such like..... Never get enough of a good publication.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 6, 2013)

DamnedBuster said:


> Alternatively:
> 
> http://www.blurb.co.uk/




I have a blurb book, but if you want a good amount of pictures it costs quite a bit, because blurb charge the amount it costs to make the book and then you add any profit you want to make on top of that.

Shameless plug... http://www.blurb.co.uk/bookstore/detail/3798168

I would see it unfair to ask people to contribute to a book and not get paid for it, profit might not be the OP's intention but people shouldn't distribute their images for nothing.

In regards to Property Releases and legal stuff, there is actually an Exploration book on one of the Featured shelves in Birmingham's Waterstones, places which I am sure they didn't get releases for.

It's the risk the publisher wants to take and if they are likely to be taken to court about it. Obviously with online publishing, you are taking the risk, but I see it as minimal.

The book in Waterstones was about the same amount of pages as mine but half the price. Also if anyone has bought any of Nick Catfords coffee table books, you would have bought it at around the £25.00 mark, thats because he bought 1,000 copies and spent most of last year and the year before badgering people to buy them so he could make his money back.

It's a nice concept but you have to think about it all a bit more properly before you decide to put it all together.

Good luck with it if you do do it though.


----------



## losttom (Jan 7, 2013)

Dont like the idea at all, sorry, why not take your own photos to make your book/ online publication instead of using other peoples pics ? ( you have 3 posts on this forum, not one of which is a report/ site you have been to and you want to use our pics?)
rant over..... (and i never usually rant)


----------



## rectory-rat (Jan 7, 2013)

There's a cynical part of me that can't help but think someone's gonna profit from the free use of people's pictures. But, whilst credits don't pay bills, they do put your name and your work 'out there', which I guess can only be a good thing 

So yeah, if anything of mine is worth it, feel free 

~RR


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 7, 2013)

Having read this thread rather more thoroughly it looks to me like you are asking explorers to put up their photos with no financial gain coming back their way... in which case my answer would have be amended to a resounding NO WAY. 

But if there are crisp, crunchy brown beer vouchers involved then it's always a different matter.

But on line and for free? No... sorry, our work is already on line for free through this forum, as is the work of a host of others.


----------



## mookster (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd be up for contributing a few, it's not a bad idea at all


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 8, 2013)

If it was the forum producing the book, choosing the images to go into the book and the funds raised going towards the cost of running the forum, I would be on board with whatever was needed...

As a private project then I'm sorry but in the style of Dragons Den, I'm Out. As mentioned above, you could always purchase stock images...


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 8, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> If it was the forum producing the book, choosing the images to go into the book and the funds raised going towards the cost of running the forum, I would be on board with whatever was needed...
> 
> As a private project then I'm sorry but in the style of Dragons Den, I'm Out. As mentioned above, you could always purchase stock images...



^ This doesn't sound like a bad idea to be honest with or without the op


----------



## rectory-rat (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, I actually prefer the idea of making a forum book that might be able to put something back into the community. I feel costing is gonna cause issues though

~RR


----------



## krela (Jan 10, 2013)

I've already said that doing a book based on this forum isn't something I want I'm afraid.


----------

